# TiVo Stream - Any Deals??



## d_bondi (Mar 16, 2014)

I see deals and sales on TiVo Premieres, TiVo Roamios, and TiVo Minis.....

But TiVo Stream..... Nothing, Nada, Zilch.....
*
Is anyone seeing any deals on TiVo Stream out there?*


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should check out the eBay section of this forum, or just eBay. A lot of people who upgraded from a Premiere/Stream setup to a Roamio Plus/Pro are selling off their Streams cheap.

Amazon use to carry it for like $85, but a few months back they jumped up to full MSRP and have never gone back down.


----------



## d_bondi (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Dan203. Is there anything I need to watch out for buying a used Stream on eBay? Deactivated correctly or anything like that that is beyond my control?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nah. There is a deactivation procedure the owner should do, but TiVo can do that for you if they forget.

This guy is selling new ones for $118...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515653

Not a big discount, but better then nothing. He's an authorized TiVo dealer.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

d_bondi said:


> I see deals and sales on TiVo Premieres, TiVo Roamios, and TiVo Minis.....
> 
> But TiVo Stream..... Nothing, Nada, Zilch.....
> *
> Is anyone seeing any deals on TiVo Stream out there?*


Best Buy cleared them out of the stores, but still has them available on line for full price.

I found one at my local store back in December by going into the clearance section for each store on their web site. The global search only brings up the full price. It took a few tries at different stores till I found one for $69 new about 15 minutes away. I sold it for almost that on eBay when I switched to a Romio.

It may be worth trying any stores close to you. Who knows, you might find one.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Still going and waiting for Android compatibility. Aereo a newcomer added android in less than a year. Netflix, Hulu to many to name support android. Adding android support would be a boost to stream sales.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

PCurry57 said:


> Still going and waiting for Android compatibility. Aereo a newcomer added android in less than a year. Netflix, Hulu to many to name support android. Adding android support would be a boost to stream sales.


My money is on this summer something happening, TiVoMargaret eluded to this in suggesting to sign up for field trials as something big was on the horizon for this summer and there was a tweet or two that mention June 2014 for Android Stream appearance.

If that does happen this summer, Stream boxes might be hard to get until the feeding frenzy dies down as I sincerely believe Tivo doesn't understand how many Android users are waiting for this.

If it doesn't happen this summer, I'm selling my Stream as I have many more Android devices than apple, Slingbox works right now, it's down right wrong Tivo hasn't released anything yet. Mobile streaming is MOBILE streaming, not APPLE ONLY MOBILE streaming.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo is at the cable show right now. (today-thrus) I wonder if they're showing Android support?


----------

